# The search for great water Part 2-Macnutt?



## wireman (Mar 6, 2005)

As a newcomer to this forum(stumbled into the bottled water debate), my curiosity has been peaked about macnutt's Carley spring water-particularly interesting to me since we are moving to Victoria on the 18th-if you're out there macnutt-let me know where I can find some!

The Wireman


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

In Victoria?

-Planet Organic (a medium-sized health food chain that caters to rich yuppies. Several locations.)

-Market on Yates. (A very popular and rather chic downtown supermarket.)

-Aubergine. (A boutique organic veggie shop in terribly exclusive Oak Bay.)

It's also featured at the top of the beverage menu for several of the finer hotels and eateries in that area.

Or you can have it delivered right to your door in the watercooler bottle size. Anywhere from Nanaimo to the southern tip of the island. PM me for further details. 

As you may have gathered, this is premium stuff. You won't find it on the same shelf as "Dasani" or any of the other scam brands that are simply filtered city tap water.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Anyone else here want to try a one liter bottle of Carley Spring Water? Free of charge?

Let me know on this thread. All you have to do is cover shipping. And If you are in the Victoria or Vancouver areas that I visit on a regular basis, then I will personally drop it off for you. Zero cost.

Looks like I'll be in Calgary in late April or early May. I'll be packing some natural mountain spring water with me when I get there.

Speak up if you want to try a bottle. Supplies will be limited.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Can I have it delivered to my door in conveniently sized 1 l bottles? That would be great. I'll take 2.

How about 35-40 jugs for a tournament in May in Nanaimo? We usually go with the big boys (1/2 purchase, 1/2 donated). Is that something Carley would be interested in?


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Yes to both, Carex. 

PM me with details and I'll set each of you up with whatever you need. Samples are ALWAYS free to the members of this online community and I support almost every charity that is going. Just let me know.


----------



## Ena (Feb 7, 2005)

Made a special trip to The Market on Yates to get a bottle of Carley and they were sold out
The clerk I spoke to knew all about the water when I asked for it by name. 
I'll try again.


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

Great water? Just move to White Rock - excellent water comes right out of the tap. Our municipal water supply is a deep artesian well, and it's probably better than any bottled water.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Could be that it truly IS better than most bottled waters. But not better than Carley Spring. 

Most bottled water is a scam. Many are just municipal tap water...complete with heavy chlorine and all of that other dreck...that's been run through an industrial filtration system. They are flat and tasteless. Or worse.

Carley Spring is a naturally pure water that comes from a spring that is located 900 feet up the side of an uninhabited mountain. It comes right out of the ground ice cold and 100 times purer than Evian, acccording to the CRD health board. It is the finest bottled spring water that is available in all of North America. Bar none. 

I'll send you a bottle and you can judge for yourself. PM me with an address.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

I've been away from here for about a week. Dealing with a rapidly expanding bottled water business. (surprise!) 

I will be sending a bottle or two of Carley Spring to every one of you who have sent me a PM in the next day or so. Promise.

Anyone else want one?


----------



## saltedfish (Jul 2, 2005)

MacNutt, where to find your Carley Spring water in GVRD. You ever mention the "Fairway" supermarket, I found one in Surrey/Langley but their own water is now from Polaris (your are in really good business and don't have enough to supply them?)


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

MacNutt,

I just tried PM you and your mail box is full.

Send me a PM as I would like to get some water as well.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

MaxPower said:


> MacNutt,
> 
> I just tried PM you and your mail box is full.
> 
> Send me a PM as I would like to get some water as well.


Mailbox is now open and I am back. But still really busy.

Anyone want a sample of north america's purest water? I mean NATURALLY PURE...not _PURIFIED_ by running common city tap water through industrial filtration systems.

Drop me a note. I'm on it.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

I couldn't PM you either, still full it seems.
I'd really like to try the water too.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

I have pretty much emptied the ehMac inbox. As per Chealion's instructions. Did it tonite. Maybe it hasn't "taken" yet....??

BTW...you can't get my Carley Spring Water on the mainland at this point in time. It's only available on southern Vancouver Island and the Gulf Islands right now....but we ARE looking currently for a distributor in the Vancouver/Lower Mainland area.....


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

Hmm bottled water and scams... Now that's an interesting one!

Why is bottled water more expensive than oil (even today, when you subtract taxes)?

Why is purer than Evian good? Hint: pure H2O = totally tasteless, heavily mineralised water = tasteful (although mix of minerals will generate different tastes)

There are plenty of good spring waters in most parts of the world, why should I pay for Evian in Canada? Why should I pay for Canadian water in Europe? Certainly not a very eco-friendly behaviour?

I was brought up on bottled water and will drink it whenever the local water supply tastes bad (which includes 99% of North America). I'm lucky that London's tap water is surprisingly good. I you filter it and chill it, it is indistinguishable from bottled.


----------



## miguelsanchez (Feb 1, 2005)

there was a good piece last week in the new york times re: bottled water:

bad to the last drop 

it should be required reading for anyone who has purchased bottled water (meaning just about everyone).


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

MacNutt said:


> I have pretty much emptied the ehMac inbox. As per Chealion's instructions. Did it tonite. Maybe it hasn't "taken" yet....??
> 
> BTW...you can't get my Carley Spring Water on the mainland at this point in time. It's only available on southern Vancouver Island and the Gulf Islands right now....but we ARE looking currently for a distributor in the Vancouver/Lower Mainland area.....


 Nope still not working....


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

I think the only thing he "emptied" was the Lagavulin.


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

MacNutt said:


> I have pretty much emptied the ehMac inbox. As per Chealion's instructions. Did it tonite. Maybe it hasn't "taken" yet....??
> 
> BTW...you can't get my Carley Spring Water on the mainland at this point in time. It's only available on southern Vancouver Island and the Gulf Islands right now....but we ARE looking currently for a distributor in the Vancouver/Lower Mainland area.....


Where can I find it in Victoria/Sidney?


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

You can get it at the Market on Yates or Planet Organic (used to be "Capers"). Several other places too, I think...but I sell all my bottled water to local distributors. They know who they sell it to. I often don't.

You can also get it delivered right to your house or place of business in the 3 or 5 gallon watercooler size pretty much anywhere on Vancouver Island. Like most companies, 96% of our water ships in these big blue refillable bottles.

Which brings me to the second most common myth about bottled water. "It's more expensive than gasoline".

Horsepuckey!! In the most commonly shipped container (five gallon watercooler bottle) our Carley Spring water retails for just over a buck a gallon. If you find gas for that price anywhere in North America then please let me know. I'll buy ALL of it. If you find gas for twice that price...I'll still buy all of it. 

In the small hand held disposeable bottles (one liter and the like) it IS a bit more expensive than gas. Carley Spring retails for about 1.75-2.00 per liter in those small bottles and we make squat on them, once all is said and done. They are only a small fraction of the volume of water we sell anyway. I'd just as soon discontinue them tomorrow, but they are a good sample size and they give us a presence in the market that we wouldn't get if we limited ourselves to the watercooler size alone.

Bottled water myth number ONE is that "It's no better than city tap water". This has been the subject of several tabloid television reports of late...and it deserves some reply.

MAJOR BOTTLED WATER BRANDS-Firstly...about eighty per cent of the major bottled water brands that you see on the shelf (Dasani, Aquafina, Canadian Springs, etc.) ARE city tap water that has been run through industrial filters to remove the larger chunks. So the newsies are probably correct in that respect. This crap is barely better than most tap waters. Because it IS tap water!

SPRING WATER-Some bottled waters that are listed as "Spring water" are pretty shakey as well. Some "Springs" are actually drilled wells that flow naturally once they reach TD. Other outfits get their "Spring Water" from smallish towns who have a spring-fed municipal system. But it's still town tap water that runs through miles of pipes and is probably not that pure once it comes out of the hydrant or standpipe that they hook up to the bottling plant. Rust is nasty stuff.

"GLACIER WATER"?-This one slays me. Totally lays me out on the ground laughing my ass off. What...does the tanker truck park next to the glacier and then deploy a big funnel?!? What happens in midwinter when the glacier isn't melting? And...if they draw from a glacier fed stream, then it is legally referred to as "groundwater". But that wouldn't look very good on the label...would it? (Also..we don't want to even THINK about what other things might make their way into this open stream before it gets to the water company's catchment/collection area...now would we?) 

"HOME FILTERED CITY TAP WATER"-Do you prefer to drink tap water and do you have your own home filter? Does it taste pretty good to you? Okayyy...can you taste arsenic or any of the other completely tasteless contaminants that are regularly found in city tap water? A Brita jug won't do much more than remove the bad taste. It does very little to actually remove the scary stuff. And those small home charcoal fliters are a breeding ground for bacteria if they aren't changed every week or two.

Most people don't bother.

Water is the single most important component of life. Your body is made up of water with a few other things thrown in to hold it all together. You can go without food for weeks, and not die. You can only go a very short time without water. And dirty or contaminated water kills and sickens more people than anything else in our modern world. Anyone reading this who is concerned with a healthy lifestyle needs to concentrate on getting good water FIRST...everything else is secondary.

WHAT TO LOOK FOR IN BOTTLED WATER:
-Beware of giant brand names that advertise like crazy and claim to be "Pure". Most are owned by the big softdrink companies and most are simply purified tap water from some major city. Out here on the coast, most of our Aquafina and Dasani comes from the Calgary Municipal water system. Yuckola.

-Look for the words "Natural Spring Water" and "Bottled at the source" on the label. This stuff is rarer than heck but usually well worth it.

-RO or Reverse Osmosis is the idustrial filtration system that most companies use to purify undrinkable water on a commercial scale. You can make seawater or even raw sewage drinkable with a good RO system. Nothing wrong with it. But why not buy water that is already pure when it comes out of the ground? Besides...RO water tastes flat and is considered to be "dead water" by many health experts. Folded spindled and mutilated.

-Ozone is what the RO outfits use to disinfect their purified tap water before it is bottled. It works just fine. So does Javex bleach. But bleach leaves a stronger taste in the water than ozone. Both are harsh chemicals. (Carley Spring uses intense ultraviolet light because our water is already naturally pure and we CAN use ultraviolet light. Which leaves Zero taste. Zero chemicals.) 

-Look for a low PPM (parts per million) level. We call it TDS (Total Dissolved Solids) in the business. Low TDS is like gold. It tastes cleaner and softer than high mineral water. 50 PPM is great. 100 is pretty good. 150PPM is acceptable.

Evian is 330 PPM. Chewable. Watch for kidney stones in your future.

Carley Spring Water comes right out of the ground at 3PPM. Quite literally purer than the driven snow.

Every time we get it tested (we do this monthly) the water lab guys scribble comments like "WOW!!" on the analysis sheet. 

Might explain why I'm so busy these days. Selling liquid gold.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

FWIW, Macnutt your PM box is full again 

Welcome back to ehMac.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Chealion...

I have dumped all messages and cleaned out the "send" box. But it still reads "FULL". 

I never had more that two dozen messages in there anyway. What gives?  

And...more importantly...can you fix it for me? Feel free to dump the lot. It's all old news anyway. I'd rather hear some current stuff.

Por favor?


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Quick question...

This new webhost still seems to be a lot buggier than the old ehmac. Why?


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

MacNutt - Unfortunately I can't, but if it's not working for you send a PM to ehMax and he can if necessary. Also, what kind of bugs are you coming across? I've been finding ehMac quite stable since moving to Electric Kitten.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

I still have to jump thru flaming hoops to get on here. I have to carefully dump the Safari cache and delete all previous cookies before I even attempt to sign in. And ehmac just doesn't load a page on Explorerfor me. ANY page. Stalls out every single time I try it.

The old ehmac wasn't this buggy. Back then...I just signed on in any browser and started hammering away at the keyboard. Also...my "inbox" was pretty flexible. I could clean it out quite easily.

Nowadays it takes a lot of extra effort to show up here. And, it would seem, a LOT of extra effort to maintain a workable PM box.

Why?


----------



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

I wanna try!!! 
Whats the shipping cost, Waterloo, Ontario.. N2K 2K1


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Probably twelve bucks or so for a couple of one litre bottles. PM me....if it's working now. 

Ahhhh...screw it. Here's my real life email addy. Bring on the spammers! 

scotswar A T yahoo D O T com


----------



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

just ward off spammers by going scotswarATyahooDOTcom
Thats what someone told me to do.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Yahoo seems to have a pretty good spam filter. I only see about two or three spams each day. All the rest of the stuff just goes into the "bulk" folder and I automatically delete it every time I sign in.

Anyway....that's my real address. Anyone want a sample of Carley Spring Water while the powers that be at ehmac attempt to solve my PM inbox bugs? Fly at it.


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

Macnutt this ppm stuff is crap. Trust me on this.

If you want 'pure' water, distil it! 

Check out the ppms for the good European spring waters that have a cult following based on taste and 'spa effect' (whatever that is). they have 10-50 times the salts concentration of Evian. That is what gives water its personality. Dasani is **** but it's nowhere near a 'dominant' brand. The only reason it is 'popular' is because it has access to Coke's distribution networks and vending machines. If you want to learn about proper mineral water large businesses, turn to Nestlé and Danone...


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

A does not equal B

We are not talking about mineral water here. You want a 'spa' water with all kinds of minerals in it, for the taste or the supposed curative effects, go ahead. I want a clear drinking water, not a mineral water.


----------



## Melonie (Feb 10, 2005)

In Canada, anyone who buys into the psuedo-science of bottled water is, well, pseudo-intelligent, IMHO. The new opiate of the masses...drink bottled water and thee shall be pure.

Meanwhile, back at the ranch, my 86 year old, straight-from-the-tap-or-Brita-water-drinking parents are still very physically active (hiking, travelling, curling) and have few ills worth reporting to the family doctor. Maybe they just don't realize that they should be deathly ill, and have not heard about the miraculous health properties of bottled water?

It's ALL ABOUT THE MARKETING people. Are you a lamb like so many others, like those whom MacNutt and his fellow ripoff artists in the bottled water business rely on to line their pockets?

You'd all be far, far better off reducing the amount of meat in your diets, increasing the amount of fibre and getting more exercise.

Mel


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Melonie said:


> In Canada, anyone who buys into the psuedo-science of bottled water is, well, pseudo-intelligent, IMHO. The new opiate of the masses...drink bottled water and thee shall be pure.
> 
> Meanwhile, back at the ranch, my 86 year old, straight-from-the-tap-or-Brita-water-drinking parents are still very physically active (hiking, travelling, curling) and have few ills worth reporting to the family doctor. Maybe they just don't realize that they should be deathly ill, and have not heard about the miraculous health properties of bottled water?
> 
> ...


You MIGHT just want to have that wonderful water tested, Melonie. Even after the Brita filter.

Arsenic is quite common in Canadian well water. It has no taste. The effects are cumulative. It is a deadly poison. It will kill you, eventually. A Brita won't remove heavy metals like arsenic. Which, I might point out again...have NO TASTE.

And a small charcoal filter like a Brita is a prime breeding ground for bacteria. I hope you guys change yours on a weekly basis. (almost no one ever does this, BTW)

I'm glad your family is healthy. It would only take a fifty dollar test from a reputeable laboratory to confirm that they will stay that way.

And....by all means...get more fibre in your diet. Cut back a bit on the red meat (the fatty red meat, anyway). Get more excersize. This is all good advice. No question about it.

But your body is almost ALL water. Make sure you are putting good water into it on a regular basis, or all the other good stuff you do for your health will be for naught.

Honest.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

One more thing here....

I agree totally that most of what we see and hear today about bottled water is just "marketing by the big players".

Mostly Pepsi and Coke. Danone (of France) and Nestle's (from Switzerland) are also in on some of this marketing hype.

These giant corporations would like you to identify their particular brand name with "purity" and clean water.

But most of it is just city tap water that's been run through industrial filters.  

The bottled water market is currently growing by 200% per year in North America. It will soon eclipse the soft drink market. It's no wonder that the Big Guys are spending huge money to try and establish their particular brand in the public eye right now.

But the market is also maturing very rapidly. Like the beer market did about fifteen years ago. These days, people are beginning to ask some pretty pointed questions like "where does this water actually COME FROM??"

No more nondescript yellow beer. No more nondescript industrially "purified" tapwater, either.

These days...everything has to have a pedigree. people want to know where it came from. And rightfully so.

This is where Carley Spring really shines. Might be why we are growing even faster than the rest of the bottled water market. 

Gee...do ya THINK??


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

MacNutt, instead of pushing your product with free advertising on this board (recognizing that no one outside of the GVA can buy it), why not run a sponsored advertisement on ehMac? I'm sure the Mayor would appreciate a bit of support, your income has doubled this year and there would be no need to put down other products.....


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Ummm...just to clear up your misconceptions, James old boy...

I didn't start this thread. I only replied to it. And you wouldn't believe how many PMs and emails I've had about this particular subject, either! 

Out of the six thousand odd members that are currently here at ehmac...about eight or ten per cent of them have contacted me about bottled water, so far. Because of this thread...and a few others.

Do the math. 

Be nice to me, JWoodgett. The way things are going...I might just be sponsoring one of your next BIG research projects. With cash. 

Tell you what...let's do lunch. Sometime this spring? Is that good for you?

Fine...I'll pencil you in.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

So I take it you decline to sponsor ehMac through advertising?


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

If I thought that I could get any mileage out of adverstising here...at a largely Eastern-Canadian forum...and for a product that isn't even remotely available east of Vancouver BC...

Then, YES.

Otherwise? NOT!!  

Again...do the math.. It will be all very clear to you at that point.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Trust me on this.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

It's not about the math. It's about a means to support these boards. Some things are not about "ROI". I understand your position. Just disappointed.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Good point.

I will email the Big Guy and see what he says about this.

Forthwith.

But...if it happens... it has to be seen as a charitable donation. Being as how the product is in no way available in any part of Canada east of Vancouver.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Having said that...it's about time I made a "charitable donation" to the upkeep of this board.  

Given how much I've enjoyed being here, over the years.

High time I contributed something material to it, really.   

Instead of just venting.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Hear, hear


----------



## Melonie (Feb 10, 2005)

Now I know you are indeed full, not only of yourself, but of [email protected] too!

Let's get real here, MacNutt. Six thousand members? ROTFLOL...

Yes, over 3 years or so, 6000 people have registered...I don't argue with that.

Let's be slightly realistic here, and say five hundred (and I am being generous) individual souls actually have paid a visit to EhMacland in the past year. Look at the postings, MacNutt. Do the math, MacNutt.

And so you have had 600+ emails from 600+ individual ehMac members? What utter rubbish!

You can fool some of the people...

Regardless, you are a snake oil salesman, of the same ilk as the big players, just on a smaller scale, no pun intended.

Mel





MacNutt said:


> Out of the six thousand odd members that are currently here at ehmac...about eight or ten per cent of them have contacted me about bottled water, so far. Because of this thread...and a few others.
> 
> Do the math.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

I'm sure Melonie, that MacNutt couldn't really care less if you drink your brita filtered tap swill. Just don't come crying to him when suddenly you discover that you have some serious illness. Could be from the water, could be from the air. Who will know....

The fact of the matter is Spring Water is far better for you than Brita Filtered water any day. Ask any Naturopathic Doctor which is better and they will all tell you Spring Water is better for your health. As MacNutt mentioned the charcoal in the Brita breed very nasty bacteria that can harm your health.

My mother was terminally ill with liver cancer 9 years ago. Her Naturopath immediately told her to drink nothing but Spring Water. Why is that? because her liver was so shot that anything else would have had serious effects on her, because Spring Water is far purer than tap water.

But if you want to drink it, go ahead.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Melonie said:


> Now I know you are indeed full, not only of yourself, but of [email protected] too!
> 
> Let's get real here, MacNutt. Six thousand members? ROTFLOL...
> 
> ...


Just to correct your "math" here...

6400+ members at ehmac, currently.

I have dealt directly with...or been in direct contact with...less than seventy of them, over the past years, and after slightly more than eight thousand rather profound and sh*t-disturbing postings here.

This is The Truth. Not "snake oil". Promise.

Who posts here? And how often?

Don't know. Don't care, really.

But I sure DO like this place, when all is said and done. It's different than any other forum that I am a part of..(and I am a member of many forums...mostly to do with serious video stuff).

Ehmac is polite, erudite, diverse, interesting, informative...and full of surprises.

And I particularly LIKE the people who have chosen this place as their online home. Even if we do not always agree with one another. 

Don't like it? Don't hang around!

Do like it? Find it interesting? Intriguing?

Then feel free to stay here, and have a fine time...

Your choice.


----------



## Melonie (Feb 10, 2005)

MacNutt said:


> Just to correct your "math" here...
> 
> 6400+ members at ehmac, currently.
> 
> ...


----------



## Melonie (Feb 10, 2005)

MaxPower said:


> I'm sure Melonie, that MacNutt couldn't really care less if you drink your brita filtered tap swill. Just don't come crying to him when suddenly you discover that you have some serious illness. Could be from the water, could be from the air. Who will know....


whatever



> The fact of the matter is Spring Water is far better for you than Brita Filtered water any day. Ask any Naturopathic Doctor which is better and they will all tell you Spring Water is better for your health. As MacNutt mentioned the charcoal in the Brita breed very nasty bacteria that can harm your health.


proof please



> My mother was terminally ill with liver cancer 9 years ago. Her Naturopath immediately told her to drink nothing but Spring Water. Why is that? because her liver was so shot that anything else would have had serious effects on her, because Spring Water is far purer than tap water.


sorry to hear about you mother. I have been to naturopaths myself, in the past. They are not gods, neither are allopathic doctors. But I certainly don't buy into all of the naturopathic methods. Like iridology. A crock. Reiki. Another crock. And as far as spring water fixing liver cancer, well, another crock.



> But if you want to drink it, go ahead.


I will, thanks!

Mel


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Melonie, it's 70 over the years.... MacNutt and reality don't always get along. 

I do like poking fun at the old man at times.... 
MacNutt never admits mistakes - he just changes subjects...


Can't wait to see MacNutt's proof - I don't think he'll ever produce it - far easier to go by hearsay and anecdotes. After all, that's what makes a good charlatan...


----------



## Melonie (Feb 10, 2005)

ArtistSeries said:


> Melonie, it's 70 over the years.... MacNutt and reality don't always get along.
> 
> I do like poking fun at the old man at times....
> MacNutt never admits mistakes - he just changes subjects...


Hey ArtistSeries, I'm pretty new here, and one of few (vocal) women too. Thanks for your support. I know MacNutt's type now - your take on him is spot-on. I don't disagree with _some_ of his politics, but when I see people profiting on the ignorance of others, I get riled when he pulls nonsense out of his butt, like the "deadly bacteria in Brita filters" garbage...



> Can't wait to see MacNutt's proof - I don't think he'll ever produce it - far easier to go by hearsay and anecdotes. After all, that's what makes a good charlatan...


Yes, I can't wait to see his "proof" too! And he is a DAMN GOOD charlatan, isn't he?

I do get the feeling that ehMac would be a much less interesting place without him! His take on some subjects IS entertaining, if not for the most part, utter nonsense.

Mel


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Melonie said:


> ....And as far as spring water fixing liver cancer, well, another crock.


I never said it fixed her cancer. The Doctors gave her 5 days to live. Natural medicine gave her another year before she passed away. What I was trying to say is that because her liver was so far gone, any toxin that got into her system, her liver wouldn't be able to filter it out. Therefore she was ordered to drink spring water.

You want proof. Here's a study from the University of Michigan regarding Activated Carbon Filters. 

Besides I wouldn't drink any form of tap water. Period. Who knows what made it's way into the plant. Some large carp could have been sucked into the intake and ground up into little tiny carp bits - into the same water source you drink. Only then to have those contaminants removed by some plant worker who really couldn't care less, as long as he puts in his 8 hours.

I like my water filtered naturally.

But keep drinking your tap water.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

By the way Melonie, the name calling is completely uncalled for.

Wether it is a blatant derogatory name or the use of such names as "rip off artist", "snake-oil salesman" or "charlatan" just shows the lack of respect you have for MacNutt and this board. It's rude and ignorant.

If you disagree with someone, just say so. Nothing wrong with that. Leave the name calling at home. I disagree with your point of view but I have never stooped as low as to calling someone names.

Personally I think you owe MacNutt an apology.


----------



## Melonie (Feb 10, 2005)

Your "proof" is not what I call proof. One paragraph is all you can find to "support" your claim?

_Unfortunately, AC filters can be excellent places for 
bacteria to grow. Conditions for bacterial growth are best 
when the filter is saturated with organic contaminants, 
which supply the food source for the bacteria, and when 
the filter has not been used for a long period of time. 
It is still unclear whether the bacteria growing on the 
carbon poses a health threat._

Let's see...no organic contaminants in city drinking water, it's loaded with chlorine which would kill any bacteria that you say might be in my filter anyway...

Yup, and it's not a good idea to cook and eat raw meat that has been sitting in the sun outside all day either.

Great "proof" ya got there.

Mel


----------



## Melonie (Feb 10, 2005)

ROTFLOL





MaxPower said:


> Personally I think you owe MacNutt an apology.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Melonie said:


> ROTFLOL


 That just proves to me that my previous statement is accurate and shows your lack of maturity.

The bottom line is agree or not on any subject in any thread. With MacNutt or any other member for that fact. I know for a fact that MacNutt loves a good debate. A lot of people on this board do. One thing though is that MacNutt wouldn't ever, ever stoop as low as name calling. No matter how strongly he believes in a subject or no matter how many names he has been called.

Again, the name calling just shows me your lack of maturity.


----------



## Melonie (Feb 10, 2005)

Oh, go take a flying leap


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Melonie said:


> Oh, go take a flying leap


I guess by "vocal woman" you meant to say cantankerous, right?


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Melanie - question for you. How much proof do you need that black is not white?

Prove to me that chemicals like chlorine are good for you. Without an attitude if you please - a mature discussion. Do you know for a fact that there are NO bacteria in a brita filter, no arsenic or anything else? I am glad to hear that your parents are still healthy. My great great grandmother lived til 96 and she drank tap water. Or boiled it when she had to if their testing wasn't good (they had the water tested every so many months) My grandfather is 84, has his water tested and just puts tap water in the frig I believe. He travelled all over the states last winter, the two of them only. He drove most of the way himself. I know his water is filtered in some way. Have you tested it? What were the results? Numbers please. By the way, I don't know the answer, so clarifying with proof would be nice.

Prove to me that you are not just jumping on the "prove McNutt wrong" bandwagon. You say that he is wrong - why don't YOU prove it instead of throwing childish names at the man?

In a mature fashion if you please. And no, I am not looking for a fight, just 
being "vocal"


----------



## Melonie (Feb 10, 2005)

« MannyP Design » said:


> I guess by "vocal woman" you meant to say cantankerous, right?


On occasion, MannyP, on occasion...


----------



## Melonie (Feb 10, 2005)

Cameo, please do not derail the thread with verbiage that has no relation to reality - there is enough of that from MacNutt. Where did I say chlorine was good for you? Tell me please, I want to know!

I'll keep my attitude, thank you. If you don't like it, tough titty.



miguelsanchez said:


> there was a good piece last week in the new york times re: bottled water:
> 
> bad to the last drop
> 
> it should be required reading for anyone who has purchased bottled water (meaning just about everyone).


I refer to miquelsanchez's post. Read it. Or keep your head buried in the sand.

I don't really care what you think.

Mel


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

MaxPower said:


> I know for a fact that MacNutt loves a good debate. A lot of people on this board do.


MacNutt, does not believe in debates - it's the world according to him...

No one has offered any proof MacNutt's liquid gold is any better than regular water. 

I'm the one who called MacNutt a charlatan - I've asked him many time to explain statements but he stays away from any fact - it's easier on his poor ego that way.... His fallacies are numerous as are a few other prevarications (sitting down with Robin Williams, TheSource selling Macs amongst others)....


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Grow up little girl. I simply asked for exactly the same thing YOU did, only I asked it of you.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

MaxPower said:


> Besides I wouldn't drink any form of tap water. Period. Who knows what made it's way into the plant. Some large carp could have been sucked into the intake and ground up into little tiny carp bits - into the same water source you drink. Only then to have those contaminants removed by some plant worker who really couldn't care less, as long as he puts in his 8 hours.


This kind of logic really gets to me. 
Your precious Spring water still has to be bottled. So you still have to trust someone...
For many years, I worked as a food lab technician. One of my jobs was analyzing not only the companies’ food but also the competitions. Not so surprising, a lot of the “organic” and “natural” stuff was worse than the processed stuff. There are so many misconceptions are “organic” and “natural” and what really goes into it. This is a little off the water subject but the point is that people should really examine what goes into what they eat. You would be surprised.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Cameo said:


> Prove to me that chemicals like chlorine are good for you. Without an attitude if you please - a mature discussion.


Cameo, how about you proving that the way water is treated with chlorine is bad for you? If you want a debate, it should be up to you to show your point, no?


----------



## Melonie (Feb 10, 2005)

ArtistSeries said:


> ... that people should really examine what goes into what they eat. You would be surprised.


But ArtistSeries, then what would the snake-oil salesmen and charlatans do for a living?


 

Mel


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

I don't know if chlorine is good or bad. Never looked it up. Never said I knew. It would be interesting to find out. Melanie pointed out that chlorine in the water killed any bacteria ...........is the chlorine good for you? I would like to know.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Melonie said:


> But ArtistSeries, then what would the snake-oil salesmen and charlatans do for a living?l


Sell used cars or PCs....


There is too much facts mixed with fiction - then you add bits and piece of information and you have.... well, snake-oil sales time...


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Cameo said:


> I don't know if chlorine is good or bad. Never looked it up. Never said I knew. It would be interesting to find out. Melanie pointed out that chlorine in the water killed any bacteria ...........is the chlorine good for you?


Cameo, it is effective and so far it has not harmed the general population. But there is some debate about this. The main complains are about the perceived taste. 
What I have found is that in blind taste test, many can't see the difference.


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

I have checked the following information at consumerreports.org for independent verification 

http://www.consumerreports.org/main...ASSORTMENT<>ast_id=333139&bmUID=1124730312477
http://www.consumerreports.org/main...ASSORTMENT<>ast_id=333143&bmUID=1124730970255
(subscription only though) 

and they say

"Arsenic shows up mainly in water supplies drawn from wells.

Cryptosporidium. This parasite from animal waste takes a dormant form, called a cyst, that can be filtered out or killed by boiling wate

Britta carafe filters: Do not remove arsenic or cysts. They are effective on lead, mercury and chloroform."

No organic material because its chlorinated??  Chlorine (or chloramine) kills some or most bacteria. It does nothing at all to remove organic solids from the water - algae, bacteria or other suspended solids. That's why you filter. But: then you have all this vegetable matter stuck in the filter. If you have any bacteria at all (which you do because no chlorinating system is 100% effective) then the bacteria have a ready food supply in the filter and will multiply. 

Consumer Reports says that charcoal filters have to be replaced 4x per year, for this reason. Trouble is, they are expensive and people are lazy, so this doesn't get done. So home filters that are left too long, or are exposed to a higher than normal nutrient load, can easily put more harmful bacteria into the water than they remove.
CDC: "Note: Filters collect germs from water, so someone who is not HIV infected or immune impaired should change the filter cartridges. Anyone changing the cartridges should wear gloves and wash hands afterwards. "

In Victoria we have great water, on average. But: it is chloramine treated (which you can smell), and not filtered. When algae blooms in the reservoir, it can be visibly murky or fishy out the tap. We have also had cryptosporidium http://www.cdc.gov/ncidod/dpd/parasites/cryptosporidiosis/factsht_cryptosporidiosis.htm and possibly giardia (another cyst http://www.cdc.gov/ncidod/dpd/parasites/giardiasis/factsht_giardia.htm), being that our municipal source is a lake open to wildlife (note that chlorine and chloramine are generally ineffective against these cysts).

I prefer using bottled water myself for drinking. I'm not too fussed with the difference between filtered water and spring water, as long as the bacteria and cysts are removed. But I'm willing to try the spring water to see how it tastes.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Thank you. That clarifys some of both posts and is a complete answer.
I don't drink nearly enough water, although I keep meaning to. I refuse to drink tap water of course and found that many bottles waters have different tastes to them. I have to find one that I prefer and buy it by the case.


----------



## Melonie (Feb 10, 2005)

So that is where you got that idea.

Well, Brita filters claim to filter out most of the chlorine, and I personally don't think chlorinated water is good for you. With the Brita system (and many others), the chlorine that is filtered out stays in the filter. So the chlorine that is in the filter will kill the supposed deadly bacteria, no? But this is really not important, because I don't think that Brita filters, if used properly, develop deadly bacteria. Sounds like some scare-tactic concocted by a snake-oil salesperson for a bottled water company.

So that is the point I was making. Not that I like to drink chlorinated water and not that I think chlorine is good for you.

Mel



Cameo said:


> I don't know if chlorine is good or bad. Never looked it up. Never said I knew. It would be interesting to find out. Melanie pointed out that chlorine in the water killed any bacteria ...........is the chlorine good for you? I would like to know.


----------



## Melonie (Feb 10, 2005)

CanadaRAM said:


> No organic material because its chlorinated?


My bad. Meant to type "no organic material because it's filtered", not chlorinated.

Mel


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

ArtistSeries said:


> This kind of logic really gets to me.
> Your precious Spring water still has to be bottled. So you still have to trust someone...
> For many years, I worked as a food lab technician. One of my jobs was analyzing not only the companies’ food but also the competitions. Not so surprising, a lot of the “organic” and “natural” stuff was worse than the processed stuff. There are so many misconceptions are “organic” and “natural” and what really goes into it. This is a little off the water subject but the point is that people should really examine what goes into what they eat. You would be surprised.


 Your confusing what I said. You are referring to bottled water not spring water bottled at the source. My logic was just to illustrate a pint. Not to be taken as fact. Just you don't really know what's in city water. Most city water is pumped from Lake Ontario. I wouldn't swim in the Lake let alone drink it.

Yes bottled water is crap. It is tap water that has been filtered by Reverse Osmosis, by large companies. I am talking about natural Spring Water, bottled at the source. I buy my water from a company that test their source every three months. And these tests come back with flying colours every time.

And I do know what you are referring to by your experience in the food industry. I've grown up in the food industry and worked in it for 13 years. I know what goes on there, particularly bottling plants where most of my business was in.


----------



## Melonie (Feb 10, 2005)

MaxPower said:


> Yes bottled water is crap. It is tap water that has been filtered by Reverse Osmosis, by large companies. I am talking about natural Spring Water, bottled at the source. I buy my water from a company that test their source every three months. And these tests come back with flying colours every time.


Just because it's "spring water", or "Spring Water" as you elevate it, does not mean that it is "pure water" or "devoid of contaminants".

So would you rather drink Arctic regions are some of the most polluted regions on this planet, yet there are no polluting industries there.

And water is tested for a very finite number of contaminants, bottled or not.

Certainly the whole genre of bottled water in North America has its seeds in scare-tactic and "coolness" factors.

Mel


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

Melonie said:


> Well, Brita filters claim to filter out most of the chlorine, and I personally don't think chlorinated water is good for you. With the Brita system (and many others), the chlorine that is filtered out stays in the filter. So the chlorine that is in the filter will kill the supposed deadly bacteria, no? But this is really not important, because I don't think that Brita filters, if used properly, develop deadly bacteria. Sounds like some scare-tactic concocted by a snake-oil salesperson for a bottled water company.
> Mel


Think what you like. Abundant independent corroboration is there that filters become hazardous over time, so the key is whenther they are changed often enough.

It is simplistic to think that the remaining chlorine will suffice to kill the bacteria, it also assumes that the process of removing chlorine doesn't change its chemical composition and deactivate its bacteriocidal properties. This is called catalytic reduction and is done by the activated carbon in the filter. So the answer to your question is: No.



> Just because it's "spring water", or "Spring Water" as you elevate it, does not mean that it is "pure water" or "devoid of contaminants". So would you rather drink Arctic regions are some of the most polluted regions on this planet, yet there are no polluting industries there.


Spring water can have whatever in it. Spring water that is properly bottled and tested (which is what we _are _talking about) may well be as devoid of contaminents as anything can be. 

Keep posting though. What they lack in factual basis are redeemed by their creative use of false analogy and logical fallacies.


----------



## Melonie (Feb 10, 2005)

CanadaRAM said:


> Think what you like.


Yes, I will, thank you for allowing that!



> Abundant independent corroboration is there that filters become hazardous over time, so the key is whenther they are changed often enough.[/quote}
> 
> Hence, oh mighty one who does not read posts before he writes his drivel, why I stated previously "because I don't think that Brita filters, if used properly, develop deadly bacteria". Now, do I have to hit you on the head with a hammer to get it to sink in? Plonk!
> 
> ...


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

Melonie said:


> Yes, I will, thank you for allowing that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Seems to me that products like Brita filters make it pretty clear that the filter should be changed regularly (4-6 weeks). Indeed, most jugs have a date thingamajig on the top to remind you when to replace it. Of course, these companies have a profit incentive to remind you to change the filter..... Activated carbon filters remove chlorine quite effectively and trap organics as well as reducing lead, where present. However, if there is significant coliform contamination (such as the Walkerton tragedy), carbon filters are not safe enough and only chemical treatment or boiling is recommended.

It's healthy to be skeptical of anything we eat/drink - especially of those who profit from it (be they filter companies or bottling companies - processed or sourced).


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

CanadaRAM said:


> ....And we generally class this type of poster as "Ignore list" Buh Bye Mel.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

From Britta themselves (but from memory):

- Water should be considered a foodstuff and as such should be discarded after a few days

- If you are not going to use the filter for a while, then leave the jug empty and let the filter dry out


----------



## miguelsanchez (Feb 1, 2005)

jwoodget beat me to it, but...

*regarding chlorine in water:* walkerton is the perfect example of why chlorine in your water supply is a "good thing". 

*regarding bottle water:* if you think it's free of bacteria, think again. leave a bottle of water sitting in direct sunlight for a few days (like i saw at the grocers today), and bacteria will thrive. 

*regarding brita:* i have been using brita filters for 8 years and have never encountered "deadly bacteria" (unless i'm a ghost). i can safely say that i have never even gotten the runs from drinking brita-filtered water. besides, how well can bacteria grow in a +3 degree celsius environment i.e. your fridge. that's where you put food to prevent it from succumbing to bacteria.

yes, i have confidence in the city water supply, but i like the fact that the brita filters out some of the chlorine and heavy metals (which may or may not be there in the first place). i also like to have really cold water available to drink. i change the filters regularly, and they cost me per litre a lot less than buying bottled water.


----------



## Melonie (Feb 10, 2005)

CanadaRAM said:


> And we generally class this type of poster as "Ignore list" Buh Bye Mel.


Blah, blah, blah.

We? My, aren't *we* being a little high-and-mighty! I think that is just so cute!

For the record, CanadaRAM, I am happy you will ignore every post I make on this board in the future. Thank you for offering that service! And I do hope you can contain your obvious disdain for me by following through on your promise/pledge.

Buh Bye CanadaRAM! Plonk!

Mel


----------



## Greenman (Feb 22, 2003)

Anyone else find it ironic that the Britta company is owned by none other than the Clorox Company? 

"We supply the chlorine and by god we'll remove it fer ya too!"

hahahahahahahaha  


Carry on folks....


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

MacNutt said:


> Ummm...just to clear up your misconceptions, James old boy...
> 
> I didn't start this thread. I only replied to it. And you wouldn't believe how many PMs and emails I've had about this particular subject, either!
> 
> Out of the six thousand odd members that are currently here at ehmac...about eight or ten per cent of them have contacted me about bottled water, so far. Because of this thread...and a few others.


Wellll...this particular dogfight has really run up some serious mileage since I wrote that post.

And...while re-reading it, I realised that I had MEANT to say "about ten per cent of the _ACTIVE_ members have emailed me at some point". Obviously, out of the six thousand plus people who are listed as members, the actual number of active people here is...just a guess...seven or eight hundred, in any given week.

And a whole BUNCH of them stay silent and don't post. Especially on sensitive subjects. Especially when they think that they might get shouted down by some of the louder and more beligerent types around here. 

Debate is healthy. Insults and name-calling are counterproductive. And, when someone resorts to this tactic (especially early in the debate)...it seems to show a weakness in their basic argument. At least to me.


Okay...now let's get back to water. A subject near and dear to my heart.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Pot, meet kettle.


----------



## Melonie (Feb 10, 2005)

*Another angle to the bottled water debate...*

Good to have you back, MacNutt.

Now, having beaten the first item pretty much to death (snake-oil vs not snake-oil), here's another angle on the bottled water debate that I find little discussion about.

The bad-to-the-environment side-effects of bottled water.

Brita = virtually no bad environmental side-effects

Bottled water (spring or filtered tap, doesn't matter) = extraction, refining and burning of fossil fuels to create energy to make plastic, which themselves are made with extracted and polymerised petrochemical product.

Mel


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

And if that water comes from France, the boat trip across the Ocean...

The overall cost is a lot more to the environment - 
People don't care about the macro picture... never had, never will...


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Not to mention that spring water is meant to be part of a natural ecosystem. Large scale extraction can't be good for the surroundings.


----------



## Melonie (Feb 10, 2005)

Wow - you guys are ON THE BALL!

I can be a bit dense sometimes, and completely forgot about the environmental costs of transporting the damn stuff (boat, truck, whatever) and of course the groundwater depletion, which is a big issue almost in my backyard (well, not really, but in Grey County there is a big problem with a local bottler over this, and farmers are none too happy about it).

Way to go guys!

Mel


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Melonie said:


> Wow - you guys are ON THE BALL!
> 
> I can be a bit dense sometimes, and completely forgot about the environmental costs of transporting the damn stuff (boat, truck, whatever) and of course the groundwater depletion, which is a big issue almost in my backyard (well, not really, but in Grey County there is a big problem with a local bottler over this, and farmers are none too happy about it).
> 
> ...


Ya, well ,uhm, only took me 3 pages to come with that!


----------



## martman (May 5, 2005)

MacNutt what kind of bottles are you using?
Do you have any plans on selling out east in the future?
I'm interested in any opinions you have on the issue of PET mimicking estrogen.
Even though we often dissagree politically, I would order a sample of your water but the shipping is a little too steep.
I hope this buisness goes well for you (no pun intended) and I hope you are not negitavily impacting the ground water levels on your island.

I look forward to your reply.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

I don't think MacNutt is drilling and pumping, he's diverting (maybe 10% of the flow?) from a spring on his property so there should be no effect on ground water.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

used to be jwoodget said:


> I don't think MacNutt is drilling and pumping, he's diverting (maybe 10% of the flow?) from a spring on his property so there should be no effect on ground water.


I agree, I'm quite positive that MacNutt is environmentally aware on his beloved property. All indications point that way.

It does, however, raise an interesting question.


----------



## martman (May 5, 2005)

I want to make it clear I am not accusing MacNutt of anything (except being FAR more conservative than I). I am just asking because I want to know.


----------



## Melonie (Feb 10, 2005)

*MacNutt conspicuous by his absence...*

Hey MacNutt - not going to put your two cents in regarding the negative environmenal impacts that the bottled water industry casts? Is the truth now hitting too close to home?

 

Mel


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Melonie said:


> Hey MacNutt - not going to put your two cents in regarding the negative environmenal impacts that the bottled water industry casts? Is the truth now hitting too close to home?
> 
> 
> 
> Mel


 MacNutt doesn't idly sit by his computer waiting for rebuttals. As he mentioned he does run a company and is busy doing so. Furthermore, he is out in B.C. where it is three hours behind Eastern Time.

Don't worry. He'll be back. And with a lengthy post on his views on the subject I'm sure.


----------



## Melonie (Feb 10, 2005)

Maxpower, I thought I was on your ignore list. On or off?

Originally Posted by CanadaRAM


> ....And we generally class this type of poster as "Ignore list" Buh Bye Mel.





MaxPower said:


> My thoughts exactly.


__________________



MaxPower said:


> MacNutt doesn't idly sit by his computer waiting for rebuttals. As he mentioned he does run a company and is busy doing so. Furthermore, he is out in B.C. where it is three hours behind Eastern Time.
> 
> Don't worry. He'll be back. And with a lengthy post on his views on the subject I'm sure.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Aw Mel. I couldn't do that.  Let's just call it a momentary lapse of judgement on my part.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

used to be jwoodget said:


> I don't think MacNutt is drilling and pumping, he's diverting (maybe 10% of the flow?) from a spring on his property so there should be no effect on ground water.


JWoodgett is quite correct. My spring flows naturally from a high mountain source. I couldn't possibly affect that flow...even if I wanted to. I only ever use about ten per cent of what's available on any given day. Sometimes a fraction of that.

It comes to my place via nature and gravity. The spring originates and the flow ends...all on this property. There are no fish involved. And I only take what I can use on any given day. The rest flows into a man made pond that is used to supply water to my organic veggie garden. If that natural artesian flow of water suddenly dissappeared tomorrow, then a few trees might grow a bit slower and a few dragonflies (rather a lot, really) would probably move on to somewhere else. And I'd have to find another line of work.

That's about it.

Carley Spring uses only refillable PET bottles, plus a very small amount of single use 1L PET bottles for samples and local island sales. We buy ALL of our bottles from a Canadian company that is committed to using the very best formulation for this government approved type of food container. We switched to the Canadian company from an American supplier about two years back. Partly because the American one cheapened up the material that they were using.

We pay more for these bottles than we used to (boy HOWDY!)...but they are the best in the business as far as I'm concerned.

Note here that some of the biggest bottled water companies buy el cheapo generic bottles manufactured in China for ten per cent of the Canadian price. Lord knows how good they are.

And...just so's everyone knows..I am personally VERY concerned about health and clean air and purity of water. Despite what some of you might think.

If it isn't good enough to pass my standards, then I won't eat or drink it. And I certainly wouldn't sell it!

Trust me on this.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

MacNutt said:


> And...just so's everyone knows..I am personally VERY concerned about health and clean air and purity of water. Despite what some of you might think.)


So what kind of truck to you drive again?


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

I drive a twenty year old Chevy Silverado with a 305 small block motor. It's in mint shape, and is regularly tuned. It's really quite good on gas.

Why do you ask?


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Oh yeah...and it was "air cared" in Vancouver a few years back. It passed with flying colours.


----------



## martman (May 5, 2005)

I see from your reply you are using PET bottles. I also see that you claim they are the best quality.
Are you familliar with the PET mimicking estrogen issue?
Do you have any opinions on this issue.
I'm not trying to piss you off I just want to know what you think of this issue as you are the only bottler I have been in contact with. If you don't know what I'm on about I'd happily find you a link...
Also out of curiosity, Why not glass? Have you thought of or tried adding carbonation? You could have two waters...


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

I thought I wrote a long reply to this last evening??

It must have been lost in the maze of vBulletin bugs which still infest this place... 

At Carley Spring, we buy only the very best PET bottles. Made in right here in Canada. We used to use American made PET bottles, but we switched about two years ago.

Many of our large corporate competitors use really cheap Chinese made PET bottles. I have no idea what THEY are actually made out of...but I wouldn't touch them with anyone's ten foot pole!

Canadian PET bottles are the best that we can find right now. Glass is not available...and there are lots of handling difficulties with respect to fragility and extra weight.

PET is fully approved by the government for food grade useage, and is used by hospitals as well. 

That's good enough for me.  

I'll use it until someone comes up with a better alternative.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

ArtistSeries said:


> So what kind of truck to you drive again?


No further questions on this?  

I'd be happy to answer them. Honest.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

MacNutt said:


> No further questions on this?
> 
> I'd be happy to answer them. Honest.


Well you could answer 
http://www.ehmac.ca/showpost.php?p=270656&postcount=104

You avoided the questions....

As for the truck, I'm surprised that someone that is a conscious of the environment has not looked into more efficient vehicles. Maybe a natural gas powered job....


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Already answered. Twice. 

A "more efficient vehicle"...??

My mint condition Chevy pickup truck has passed all of the Vancouver air care requirements. With flying colours! And it gets super good gas mileage! 

What do you want? Something that runs on "zero-point energy"? Or is powered by butterfly thoughts?? 

You guys slay me. You really do.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

MacNutt said:


> Already answered. Twice.
> 
> A "more efficient vehicle"...??
> 
> ...


Really? REALLY....
http://www.ehmac.ca/showpost.php?p=269851&postcount=87
NOT answered
http://www.ehmac.ca/showpost.php?p=269901&postcount=92
NOT answered
http://www.ehmac.ca/showpost.php?p=270015&postcount=96
NOT answered
http://www.ehmac.ca/showpost.php?p=270656&postcount=104

As for your truck, it could be a horse and buggy, for all I care. But don't go telling us that it's eco-friendly or some other nonsense. 
http://www.aircare.ca/ is the program you are talking about....I'm guessing because fact and MacNutt are often allergic to each other...
Care to elaborate on what they are for a vehicle of that VINTAGE? Are they the exception.


So back to back to water and.. BTW, I came across this...
http://www.saltspringisland.org/water/wells.htm


> Some wells supply good quality water, but others contain varying amounts of sulfur dioxide (rotten egg smell) or are brackish from salt water. Some even contain high levels of metals such as cyanide. Some have reduced flow or even go dry late in summer.


I'd be careful out there...

So where do we get BACKING on some of your claims
http://www.ehmac.ca/showpost.php?p=203020&postcount=9
Finest in all of North-America after all....

This was a great article
http://www.nytimes.com/2005/08/01/o...mc=rss&pagewanted=all&YOUR_REG_SYSTEM_IS_EVIL
pretty much KILLED what you are saying about water

This was also very on THE BALL
http://www.ehmac.ca/showpost.php?p=268332&postcount=31

And this:
http://www.ehmac.ca/showpost.php?p=268958&postcount=50
How can you argue with that? YOU DID NOT.... must be true

This post pretty much confirmed that ALL bottled water was A SCAM...
http://www.ehmac.ca/showpost.php?p=269068&postcount=70


So shall we talk about water, or do you prefer to meander?


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

My pickup truck actually exceeded the standards for a much newer vehicle when air-cared. It has some aftermarket parts on the motor which make it much more efficient.

So, artistseries...what do YOU drive? 

As for "wells on Salt Spring Island"....

Certainly many of the wells here on The ROCK are full of arsenic and the like. Much of the water here is either salty...or tastes like you just washed a dog in it...

The name of the place is "Salt Spring", after all...  

But I don't get my water from a well. It comes from a naturally flowing spring high up on a mountainside. And it is the purest that anyone has ever tested, accoirding to the three different labs that I have sent samples to (you have to get your water tested all the time if you are selling it to the public).


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

MacNutt said:


> My pickup truck actually exceeded the standards for a much newer vehicle when air-cared. It has some aftermarket parts on the motor which make it much more efficient.


MacNutt, I am truly in awe of you. How considerate of you. Your love of the environment has driven you to seek out "mysterious after market parts" that bestow upon a 20 year old truck, the engine of the future. I'm surprised that GM is not knocking at your door. You have real talent, you sound like such an interesting person, insightful...
*Sniff Sniff*

Can you smell that? .... Bovine excrement.....

So MacNutt, how about answering some of the questions about your favourite subject: water....


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

> My pickup truck actually exceeded the standards for a much newer vehicle when air-cared. It has some aftermarket parts on the motor which make it much more efficient.


Care to enlighten us on these "after market parts" on "your motor" ? I'm interested...


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Aluminum aftermarket intake manifold.A far better air cleaner setup. Exhaust headers of a specific size to increase port flow. A vastly improved carburetion system. An ignition system that would light water vapour. And synthetic oil to reduce friction.

I can drive all over the place for twelve bucks in gas. Goes like stink, too.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

ArtistSeries said:


> MacNutt, I am truly in awe of you. How considerate of you. Your love of the environment has driven you to seek out "mysterious after market parts" that bestow upon a 20 year old truck, the engine of the future. I'm surprised that GM is not knocking at your door. You have real talent, you sound like such an interesting person, insightful...
> *Sniff Sniff*
> 
> Can you smell that? .... Bovine excrement.....
> ...


Already have. On both counts. Perhaps you just haven't waited until they were posted here. Sometimes it takes a few minutes. Try refreshing the screen.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

BTW...I've been a serious gearhead for about three and a half decades. I always build all of my own motors. Built my first race engine in 1976.

All of this high performance stuff can be translated into "high efficiency" if you know what changes to make.

It's not very mysterious at all.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

ArtistSeries said:


> MacNutt, I am truly in awe of you. How considerate of you. Your love of the environment has driven you to seek out "mysterious after market parts" that bestow upon a 20 year old truck, the engine of the future. I'm surprised that GM is not knocking at your door. You have real talent, you sound like such an interesting person, insightful...
> *Sniff Sniff*
> 
> Can you smell that? .... Bovine excrement.....


Actually, the motor in my pickup is the motor of the past and the motor of the future. Or was...until they replaced it with something slightly better about five years back..

I'm referring to the famous small block Chevy. The magic motor that powers almost all Hot Rods. Even the old Fords.

It's an amazing thing. Capable of almost anything. Just choose the right parts.

Ask any gearhead. He, or she...will tell you this.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Water? That was the subject...

btw, I hear that gas fumes should be avoided...


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Any gearhead, eh?


> Aluminum aftermarket intake manifold.A far better air cleaner setup. Exhaust headers of a specific size to increase port flow. A vastly improved carburetion system. An ignition system that would light water vapour. And synthetic oil to reduce friction.


You did all that to this old truck but didnt upgrade the catalytic convertor-strange?


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

You didn't ask about the cat-con. Ever heard of a monolithic converter? the type found on Corvettes?

And this isn't really considered an "old truck" out here. This is the west coast, after all.  

My mechanic has several early sixties trucks that he uses as daily drivers. You see fifties trucks around here, sometimes. And they are not rust ridden wrecks, either. Nor are they show vehicles. they are simply still in use. Often with modern powertrains.

Rust is not as much of a determining factor out here on the coast.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

MacNutt, 

SUBJECT IS WATER (which you have avoided for a little while)
Not some mystical truck...


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

MacNutt said:


> And this isn't really considered an "old truck" out here. This is the west coast, after all.
> 
> My mechanic has several early sixties trucks that he uses as daily drivers. You see fifties trucks around here, sometimes. And they are not *rust* ridden wrecks, either. Nor are they show vehicles. they are simply still in use. Often with modern powertrains.
> 
> *Rust* is not as much of a determining factor out here on the coast.


FWIW, *rust* has nothing to do with a vehicles emissions.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

No...but it has a great deal to do with what trucks are still on the road.

Out here...there are a LOT of seventies trucks still in service. Piles of them from the eighties.

And many have had their powertrains upgraded, or replaced entirely. Usually with something much more efficient.

Mine, included.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

MacNutt said:


> Mine, included.


It's all about the great MacNutt®.
I'm glad you like gunning your truck - I'm sure it does wonders for the environment....


So "Mr. I care about the environment", how efficient and nice is drag racing to the atmosphere? How much pollution to those little toys contribute?

The topic is water - how about staying on it? A little focus please Gerry...

You offered to answer a few questions...... still waiting....
http://www.ehmac.ca/showpost.php?p=270841&postcount=109


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

ArtistSeries said:


> It's all about the great MacNutt®.
> I'm glad you like gunning your truck - I'm sure it does wonders for the environment....
> 
> 
> ...


 Uh. looks like you're the one who keeps derailing the thread. MacNutt is simply answering your questions.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Allright, then, 
MacNutt, how about answering the question about water your favourite subject, water.
And this time stay on track, please....
http://www.ehmac.ca/showpost.php?p=270841&postcount=109

Water and that means, no trucks, cars, politics, SSI or women.....


----------



## Elias26 (Apr 19, 2005)

LOL This is hilarious.

GET A ROOM YOU TWO!


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Elias26 said:


> LOL This is hilarious.
> 
> GET A ROOM YOU TWO!


Like a bare fist to the death cage match prize fight?

Maybe MacNutt should join the chat room....


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

If you need help getting into the chatroom macnutt you can send me a PM


----------



## Elias26 (Apr 19, 2005)

Sure Artist and Comprehab can be the blonde bimbo that walks around in a two piece bikini and pumps with the fight card.

Wait, that's a horrible visual thought.

*falls to the ground and curls up into a ball in a shock-like state*


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Elias26 said:


> Wait, that's a horrible visual thought.


Well MacNutt did admit he wears a dress
http://www.ehmac.ca/showpost.php?p=270509&postcount=131


MacNutt said:


> you haven't seen me in the ......
> 
> ...... sequined ballgown, for that matter.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Not a "dress" at all!! 

It's Highland battle gear, lassie!! Designed to "Dazzle the enemy with sheer luxury!!" (_Direct quote from Groundskeeper Willie_)

Honest!!

Trust me on this....


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

MacNutt said:


> Not a "dress" at all!!


Then why did you say you wear a dress??

This thread has been seriously derailed by the mystical truck, not-a-dress wearing, gaps and omissions of pertinent data are also equally as misleading®, MacNutt....

So my drag racing enviro-friendly friend, how is your bottled water the best in North America again? 

I'm listening.... trust me on this....


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Carley Spring Water originates from a high mountain source. That makes it amongst the very rarest and most sought after in the world of bottled waters. For a start.

It is bottled "at the source". This is even more rare and special. About ten per cent of all bottled spring water is "bottled at the source". Virtually ALL of the "spring water" that you see on your store shelves are either shipped in tankers to a big city bottling plant...or are actually complete bullsh*t in the first place. ("Canadian Springs". Aquafina. Dasani. "Whistler Water". Anything with the words "Glacier" or "Ice" in the name. All are filtered tap water.)

In the bottled water business there are high PPM "mineral waters" (often favored by the Europeans, as noted by Moscool)...and there are "natural spring waters". (we won't deal any further with the filtered tap water crap that the big pop companies put out. It's junk.)

Mineral water is usually very high in...guess what...mineral content! To the tune of 300 to 500 ppm. This stuff has a taste and it is almost chewable. Drink it if you like it.

The most popular of all natural spring waters are the "very low PPM" natural spring waters that come in at 150 to 50 PPM. These have a softer taste and a rounder mouth feel. They taste like natural water should taste. This is the second fastest growing market segment, BTW.

The holy grail of all bottled natural spring waters is anything that comes in at less than 50PPM. And that is bottled at the source. 20PPm natural spring water is almost unheard of. 10 PPM is astounding!

Carley Spring Water is 3PPM. And it originates from a protected high mountain spring. And it is bottled "at the source". By hand. In small batches. By a small family run company. 

Any more questions?


----------



## miguelsanchez (Feb 1, 2005)

wot's it got in it? 

3ppm sounds great but you're approaching distilled water there, so why not just boil and condense your tap water at home and drink that? or buy bottled distilled water.

so i'm asking: besides h and o, what else and how much of it is in your water?

edit: macnutt, don't take this wrong way, i'm glad that your business is so successful. i'm just not a big fan of the bottled water biz.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Good question to ask the MacNutt.

MacNutt, your information did not really answer any questions - did get a chuckle out of "small family run company" - still have partners or not?
Bottled by hand does not sound clean.... what do you do, stand besides a faucet and will bottles one by one?

How come Carley Springs is not listed here? http://www.cbwa-bottledwater.org/en/brands.htm


3PPM looks like a good number but as MS pointed out, I can get better in most high school labs... and for anyone who's tasted distilled water it not that great...
So MacNutt, what else do you have in your "dead" water?


----------



## Elias26 (Apr 19, 2005)

Oh leave the poor guy alone. Let him think his water is the best. He isn't hurting anyone by saying that. 

Poor MacNuttsy.. being picked on.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

That must be at least 5 unsolicited adverts for Carley Spring water in this thread. Has any money been transfered to EhMac? Just wondering.....


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

used to be jwoodget said:


> That must be at least 5 unsolicited adverts for Carley Spring water in this thread. Has any money been transfered to EhMac? Just wondering.....


Ya, really, I just did a google search for "Carley Spring water" and look what came up. This thread and Encorp pacific. Who Are?


----------



## martman (May 5, 2005)

Sine you have not said you are familliar with the plastic mimicing estrogen issue and since you claim to be all about safty and purity I am assuming you don't know about this issue and am posting information on it.
http://www.mindfully.org/Plastic/Monomers/BPA-Risk-Bottles13apr05.htm


> tudy Cites Risk of Compound in Plastic Bottles
> Report urges the EPA to restrict bisphenol A, found widely in liquid and food containers
> MARLA CONE /s Los Angeles Times 13apr2005
> 
> ...


Now are you going to continue to ingnore my request for comment or are you ready to discuss this?


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

I'm ready to discuss it all day long.

But I'm also ready to point out to you that there is not really any alternative to high quality Canadian made PET bottles right now. None at all, really.

Glass would be good...but no one wants to actually PAY for it. So this alternative is not available.

About once each six months we come across a customer who demands that their water be bottled in glass containers. We point out to them the simple basic fact that there is 900 feet of food grade plastic pipe between our natural spring and our bottling faclity. Then we point out that there is food-grade plastic pipe in ALL of our bottling facility (it's BETTER than any metal alternative! We KNOW! We've checked!)

That's about time that this person runs out of gas and begins to mumble a bit. Then they balk at the quoted cost for a specialised glass bottle. Every SINGLE TIME!!

Then they usualy order a home delivery of bottled water from Carley Spring.

Because...when it comes right down to basics...Carley Spring is BETTER than the alternative! Which is almost always filtered tap water.

All told, we have about 450 home delivery customers right now...and growing FAST! Plus about one hundred and fifty businesses who consume almost the same amount of bottled water amongst them as all of our home delivery customers. Plus...we have ALL of the most organic health food stores in our area, and ALL of the most exclusive spas, here on Salt Spring Island these days. And a fair chunk of the same on Vancouver Island as well...

We are the best choice out of ALL the other choices when it comes to bottled water. Obviously. 

Trust me on this.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

To paraphrase UTBJ
That must be at least 6 unsolicited adverts for Carley Spring water in this thread. Has any money been transfered to EhMac? Just wondering.....

and may I add, no questions answered....
The spirit of Joseph Myers lives on....


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

ArtistSeries said:


> To paraphrase UTBJ
> That must be at least 6 unsolicited adverts for Carley Spring water in this thread. Has any money been transfered to EhMac? Just wondering.....
> 
> and may I add, no questions answered....
> The spirit of Joseph Myers lives on....


 Again, I thought he answered every one of your questions. You just don't want to see that.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

MacNutt said:


> ....Then we point out that there is food-grade plastic pipe in ALL of our bottling facility (it's BETTER than any metal alternative! We KNOW! We've checked!)
> ...Trust me on this.


I'm gonna have to call ya on that one MacNutt.

Food grade plastic is good, but for sanitary applications stainless pipe (typically 316 grade) is far better than any type of plastic.

I have been involved in the Food industry all of my life. Worked in the industry for 16 years of my life. Never have I ever seen or manufactured any type of food application that uses plastic pipe.

Is it perhaps the cost of the Stainless that you chose to go with plastic??


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

What is the difference between distilled water and Carley Springs at 3ppm?
Does not sound like a selling point.... Explain

Family run business? Did you not state that you had no more partners?

How can plastic be better than any metal alternative? As pointed out by MaxPower, stainless steel is used almost exclusively in all food processing plants. 

MacNutt will state grandiose clams but rarely backs them up. 
Why do we always have to call MacNutt on his claims.... 



I think that Spring Water and it's benefits are nothing more than a crock advanced by Charlatans. Show me it's benefits.... Or better yet, stop wasting your money and contributing to the acceleration of the degradation of the environment....


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Distilled water is "dead" water, with all naturally occurring minerals removed that is found in natural spring water.

The human body needs a certain amount of minerals that is naturally found in water. Distilling or filtering the water to remove all of these minerals deprives the water of something that naturally occurs. When you drink distilled or RO water, the water naturally needs to replenish these minerals, therefore the water will leach the minerals from your body in order to replenish the lost minerals from distilling or filtering.

Since there is a certain amount of minerals found in spring water, when you consume the water, the minerals in your body are not leached by the water.

On the other hand, too much mineral content in your water (as MacNutt has pointed out) you run the risk of kidney stones or other ailments.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

I'm not sure what it would cost to run a two inch stainless steel line 900 feet up the 50 degree heavily forested slope behind my house, all the way to the spring.  

I suspect it would be a bit spendy. To say the least....

Also, a rather large commercial bottled water outfit in Victoria sells some spring water along with their filtered tap water. They have it shipped in tanker trucks and they store it in a large stainless tank next to the bottling plant.

And everyone who switches to our spring water from that company always remarks about the "metallic taste" of their water. They like ours because it doesn't taste like the tank it's stored in.

Soooo...I agree that stainless would probably be better from some standpoints. But not necessarily from others. Right now my customers are very happy with the water and how it tastes. Don't want to mess with that at all.

besides...I bought a delivery truck AND a G5 this week! Me and the cat will be eating beans and rice for the next little while until the bank account recovers.


----------



## martman (May 5, 2005)

The other problem with your answer is that the food grade plastic you are using to transport the water from the source to the bottles is probably black. The issue I brought up is a problem with clear plastics as I understand it.

I don't quite see why you claim that galss is impossible as I buy most of my water in glass bottles. Since most of your waer stays nearby you could reuse the bottles...
I tend to drink St. Justin and Appolinaris. Appolinaris is a carbonated mineral water.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

MacNutt said:


> I'm not sure what it would cost to run a two inch stainless steel line 900 feet up the 50 degree heavily forested slope behind my house, all the way to the spring.
> 
> I suspect it would be a bit spendy. To say the least....
> 
> ...


 I would NEVER suggest you run SS pipe all the way up to your spring. Far too costly. What I was wondering is why you didn't choose SS for your bottling plant?

The metallic taste from the tank could very well be because of the grade of Stainless they are using.

And why not switch it up a bit? One night have beans and the other have Kraft Dinner. Or if you are feeling like splurging, have both.


----------



## Melonie (Feb 10, 2005)

*Inside The Bottle*

Sierra Club invites the Polaris Institute to present “Inside the Bottle”

Karl Flecker of the Polaris Institute presents “Inside the Bottle.” This expose provides a vivid and disturbing portrayal of how four big companies Nestlé, PepsiCo, Coca-Cola and Danone --- dominate the bottled water industry today. It examines key issues of public concern about their operations, including how they:

- pay little or next to nothing for the water they take from rural springs or public water systems;
- turn ‘water’ into ‘water’ through elaborate treatment processes;
- produce a product that is not necessarily safer than, nor as regulated as, tap water;
- package it in plastic bottles made of toxic chemicals that are environmentally destructive;
- market it to an unsuspecting public as ‘pure, healthy, safe drinking water.’
- sell it at prices that are hundreds and even thousands of times more costly than ordinary tap water.

Tuesday, September 20, 7:00pm to – 9:00pm
Metro Hall
55 John Street, Room # 303 
South-east corner of King and John, two blocks east of Spadina

Pay what-you-can – suggested donation is $5.

Copies of the book, “Inside the Bottle” will be available for purchase on Sept. 20th. Sierra Club's EcoCertification Café (book club group) will continue the discussion of “Inside the Bottle” on October 25th at C'Est What.

http://www.polarisinstitute.org/
http://ontario.sierraclub.ca/EcoCertification


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I never would have suspected this as a potential source of such a "comeback".
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

TORONTO, Sept. 19-Tooth decay is making a comeback, fueled by junk food, spurred by social changes, and abetted by an unusual culprit - bottled water. 

"I had a three-year-old kid come in the other day," says Toronto dentist Sheldon Rose, D.D.S., "and he had at least two cavities that I could see. I haven't seen that for years." 

Like most dentists, Dr. Rose blames the usual suspects - snack foods, soft drinks, lack of parental supervision of food. But bottled water also plays a role, he and others suspect. 

"It's not the water that's causing the decay," said Jack Cottrell, D.D.S., president of the Canadian Dental Association (CDA). "It's the lack of fluoride." 

The bottled water issue was raised at the World Dental Congress in Montreal, Dr. Cottrell said, as part of a general discussion about what to do about the sudden rise in tooth decay in children. 

The American Dental Association says that more and more "health-conscious consumers are sipping bottled water." 

Indeed, says the International Bottled Water Association, in 2004 Americans drank nearly 6.8 billion gallons, for a per capita consumption level of 23.8 gallons. That's an 8.6% increase over the previous year, the association says. 

The problem is that people are turning away from tap water - which for over two-thirds of Americans contains all of the fluoride that they need to prevent tooth decay - and most bottled waters don't have enough fluoride. 

"If bottled water is your main source of drinking water, you could be missing the decay-preventive benefits of fluoride," the ADA says. 

http://www.medpagetoday.com/PrimaryCare/DentalHealth/tb/1756


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

I thought flouride was a mind control additive used to control society.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Beej said:


> I thought flouride was a mind control additive used to control society.


No, that's Soylent Green....


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Melonie said:


> Sierra Club invites the Polaris Institute to present “Inside the Bottle”
> 
> Karl Flecker of the Polaris Institute presents “Inside the Bottle.” This expose provides a vivid and disturbing portrayal of how four big companies Nestlé, PepsiCo, Coca-Cola and Danone --- dominate the bottled water industry today. It examines key issues of public concern about their operations, including how they:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the post Melonie


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Beej, AS is correct about Soylent Green. During the Cold War, flouride was a Communist plot to enslave the urban population in our large cities.


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

But Soylent Green is people.... peeeeooooppllllleeee......


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"But Soylent Green is people.... peeeeooooppllllleeee......"...........but tasty.........sort of.


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

Remotely related to a thread somewhere here...is that movie worth seeing? I never did get around to it. Closest I got was the Saturday Night Live skit from years back with Phil Hartman, I think. To messily paraphrase:
Soylent White: 'It's still made out of people, they just changed name...'


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Beej said:


> Remotely related to a thread somewhere here...is that movie worth seeing?


RottenTomatoes gives it 83%
http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/soylent_green/

It is very dated and you already know the ending.... set your expectations very low and it will be enjoyable.


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

Melonie, did you attend this? Does anyone know what went on and what was said? I'd sure love to know.



Melonie said:


> Sierra Club invites the Polaris Institute to present “Inside the Bottle”
> 
> Karl Flecker of the Polaris Institute presents “Inside the Bottle.” This expose provides a vivid and disturbing portrayal of how four big companies Nestlé, PepsiCo, Coca-Cola and Danone --- dominate the bottled water industry today. It examines key issues of public concern about their operations, including how they:
> 
> ...


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

I've been drinking Aquafina for the last couple of days and I'm wondering why it always tastes a little funny. I know Evian doesn't taste like that, nor does the President's Choice water. What gives?


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Mrs. Furley said:


> I've been drinking Aquafina for the last couple of days and I'm wondering why it always tastes a little funny.


Aquafina is "purified" tap water. 
Go Pepsi....
http://www.consumerreports.org/main...R<>folder_id=341437&ASSORTMENT<>ast_id=333139


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

ArtistSeries said:


> Aquafina is "purified" tap water.
> Go Pepsi....
> http://www.consumerreports.org/main...R<>folder_id=341437&ASSORTMENT<>ast_id=333139


I know it's basically just tap water but it tastes a lot worse than tap water and I'd like to know what they do to it to make it taste that way. Other brands that demineralize their water don't taste like this.

I would drink the tap water but I work in a place that could very well have chemicals seeping into the water so I'm not taking any chances.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Mrs. Furley said:


> I would drink the tap water but I work in a place that could very well have chemicals seeping into the water so I'm not taking any chances.


I'm almost afraid to ask why you suspect this....


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

ArtistSeries said:


> I'm almost afraid to ask why you suspect this....


Perhaps I'm just being over-cautious...
The chemicals that are used by my employer are not the safest and I just don't want to risk anything. I hope I'm just paranoid.


----------

